# wanting to give tubes a try



## beanmachine (Nov 17, 2013)

I am wanting to experiment with tubes it has nothing to do with lack of love for flats in the slightest it mainly has to do with the need for bigger fork tips to shoot the bands that i want to with my 12mm lead balls.

i need an inch wide tip to rest my flats on (i dislike folding them ) and that makes for som brutish looking frames. i want a nice delicate looking frame like one of metros milbro spin offs but i want it to shoot 12 mm lead with authority .i shoot 3\4 butterfly most of the time so my draw is 45 ish inches would looped 1745s be enough or should i step up to looped 2050s and what is a good vendor to buy tubes from ?


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

1842! Double


----------



## beanmachine (Nov 17, 2013)

is 1842 heaver then 1745? I thought it was lighter,


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

From what I can gather, the first number (eg.18 is the bore size = 1.8mm) and the second number is the O.D. (outer diameter) 42 = 4.2mm

I got some from Dankung which is a pretty popular place. http://www.dankung.com/emart/?zenid=1kf338f069avaq0mk54fqsock1

Simple Shot also have a good range http://www.simple-shot.com/collections/bulk-elastics/products/dipped-latex-tubing

Simple Shot will be my next order!


----------



## Ralph G (Jun 14, 2014)

With looped 1842, 6,5" length and a 32" draw I get ~170-175 fps with .50 cal lead. With 3/4 butterfly you should be able to get more than that, so 1842 is enough IMHO.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I agree with Ralph. 1842 should be more than enough. I find no appreciable difference in velocity between looped 1842 and 1745 with ammo smaller/lighter than .50 lead.


----------



## beanmachine (Nov 17, 2013)

would tex rubber be closer to 1745 or 1842


----------

